
Ask HN: Best city/country to move my startup to? - ccvannorman
Hi HN, I have a startup in the ed-tech space which has good potential but is growing slowly. Meanwhile, my burn rate is 3x here what it would be in Vietnam (for example.) I&#x27;m considering moving abroad to extend my runway so that I can get to the next level of my business. Anyone with suggestions&#x2F;experience&#x2F;warnings?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
axrd
It's important to remember the trade-off between cost of living and network
value. SF has a really high density of founders, talent, and investors but a
proportionally higher cost of living.

Another important consideration is where your users/clients are. How would
moving affect your execution? E.g. the Airbnb guys spent most of their time in
NYC during the YC program because that's where their early users were.

If I were you, I'd focus more on ramping up growth.

------
caseysoftware
If your target customers are in Vietnam, go for it.

If your target customers are in the US, be careful.. what are the implications
of being _so_ far away, both physically and timezone wise.

Obviously, double check local/domestic law about doing business elsewhere,
filing requirements, etc.

